# Shopping around



## DeLaney (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi all, I am in the planning stages for buying land and was wondering where you like to shop around. I am familiar with sites like land&farm and zillow. Is there another way to find information on a wide variety of property for sale. We havent narrowed down a location yet- I live in Michigan at the moment but am not looking to stay here. (I dont like harsh winters). I am looking for a four season climate, just one that has short winters (3-4 months max) I was told West Virginia is nice, as is East Tenn. Any other suggestions? The max I will be willing to pay per acre is 2-3,000. We are looking for vacant land without much of anything on it. Access to water is important as is access to woods. Thanks in advance for answers.


----------



## wunderdarling (Feb 9, 2012)

www.unitedcountry.com


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Spent a good chunk of this year looking in both those places. Good choices, both. :banana: We wound up with a lot in NE TN that we're very excited about. Our realtor was Kevin O'Brien with Crye-Leike realty in Morristown. I also found that www.ashleyfinney.com has some great search tools and listings that were of interest.

Enjoy the process!


----------

